# Give me your opinion!



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm thinking about trading my HRA M1 Garand for an AR-15. I don't have one pick out and not sure which one I want so I'm asking for opinions. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

According to what both guns look like


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DoneDeal2 said:


> According to what both guns look like


X2....:thumbsup:


----------



## Brucebcsmith (Dec 6, 2012)

*Ar 15 and M 1 reply*

I would keep the Garand and buy an AR outright!

They are both nice guns and you'll regret selling the Garand.......I do.

I have a "loaded up" bull-barreled, AR with Trigicon sights, five 40 round pre-ban mags, tactical light and bi-pod........along with carrying case.....about 3K worth.........offer?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

KEEP the Garand. ARs are every where and Garands are only going up up up in price. I REGRET selling my Garand and M1 Carbine, probably more then any other rifles Ive owned.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Keep the Garand


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

yep keep the Garand.....love mine....a piece of history and a heck of a good shooter


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Cut your arm off before you get rid of the GRAND


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

+100 on keeping the Garand


----------

